# "Double Jointed"? IBS? Pain? May not be ME



## Spikette (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi I came to get some info about my IBS, but thought I would leave some info too as I cannot find anything here related to what Im going to say. Ok I see a lot of people with IBS have been given a secondry diagnosis of ME (CFIS) and Fibromyalgia. Well just to add another condition to the pot a lot of people who are diagnosed with ME etc are misdiagnosed. If you are or have ever been told you are "Double jointed" "Lax limbed" and you suffer from Arthritic type pain, muscle fatigue, IBS, constant tiredness. Then you may have hypermobility or one of the sub groups called Ehler Danlos. Fibro, Arthralgia, IBS amongst other things are realted conditions of hypermobility. If this sounds anything like you then check usout at HMSA you can find the forum under the heading *HMSA community* The bad news







there is no cure for the conditions, but there is management. Not many doctors know about the conditions, but there are some good rheumatologists around that do. Well thats that for now hope I dont see you there (I mean that in the best way







)LLD


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Thank you for sharing your information.I'm amazed that BJHS could be misdiagnosed as ME as the diagnostic criteria are totally different.







I have some problems with the joints on the right side of my body (pain and 'clicking out of place') so it's all quite interesting. One day I might get round to asking the doctor about it!


----------



## Spikette (Jan 28, 2004)

There is a hypermobility clinic in Manchester (UK) that have any patient diagnosed or thought to have ME re assessed with the Beighton score to see if they are actually hypermobile. Apprently from what I was told nearly every one of them sent there were rediagnosed as having HMS or similar connective tissue disorder. It is disgusting that HMS is hardly known about as some of it is serious stuff and there is a fatal type and a fatal sub type. The HMSA (Charity organisation) are trying all they can to get the info across to the medical and media world so hopefully people will be diagnosed properely and rediagnosed if needed. I was orgionally diagnosed as having ME and then Polimyalgia dn then fibromyalgia until finally finding out the true cause been HMS







could of saved my body a lot of damage if I'd been diagnosed correctly sooner. Hope you get sorted thoughLLD


----------

